# Unicorn armpit hair! Seriously?



## Ronni (May 6, 2019)

_"It's 2019. We need to stop shaming women who refuse to succumb to stereotypical gender norms—women have every right to embrace their body hair. Gloriously, the first month of the new year has been dubbed "Januhairy," an ongoing celebration on social media encouraging women to grow out and show off their body hair. Now, women are dynamic, radiant, vibrant beings—so, naturally, Januhairy got really colorful. On Instagram, some women are dying their armpit hair in rainbow shades and calling them #UnicornPits. Girls just wanna have fun."


_


----------



## terry123 (May 6, 2019)

Personally I don't like it but to each her own!


----------



## Nihil (May 6, 2019)

I'd like to find a hairy woman who doesn't wear makeup. I need that kind of honesty in my life.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2019)

Good grief; I'm glad I'm old.   Growing and dying armpit hair while styling pubic hair into fancy designs must take up a lot of time now.  :laugh:


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Good grief; I'm glad I'm old.   Growing and dying armpit hair while styling pubic hair into fancy designs must take up a lot of time now.  :laugh:



Ditto :lofl:


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2019)

There’s no shaming on my behalf but I certainly wouldn’t rock this style even if I was 20. 
It’s probably something that one would have to get accustomed to.


----------



## terry123 (May 6, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Ditto :lofl:


Add me to this too!!  Honestly!!!


----------



## toffee (Jun 8, 2019)

ukkk and double yukk '' hate any hair under arms -- i have noticed that as ikgot more older now it stopped growing  under the arms thank god i say lol'
less trouble -


----------

